# The future of data storage



## agierke (Mar 2, 2014)

Just ran across this article online..

http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2013/jul/17/5d-superman-memory-crystal-heralds-unlimited-lifetime-data-storage

Really fascinating. The potential for limitless data storage and it's various applications is pretty exciting. Hopefully we see this available to the mass market in the next decade or two.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

Very interesting article. 360 TB WOW That's a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Very interesting article. 360 TB WOW That's a lot. Thanks for sharing.


I remember wire-wrapping 8Kbyte memory cards to replace the obsolete 1Kbyte ferrite bead cards on the mainframe  and how excited we were when hard drive prices dropped below a dollar a kilobyte ($9,995.00 for a 10Mbyte drive)..... we have come a long way.


----------

